# Platys



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a question, please. I want to raise Platy fry. I would like to use 2 larger tanks in which floating on the floor one group Corydoras. Above the Platys could grow up. But as I have from the pump to a great flow. Platys live in stagnant waters. Will it go well?

Greetings


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As long as the current doesn't blow them away,I think they will be fine with flow.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

^+1 to that
as long as the babies won't get eaten/sucked up into the filter, they should be fine


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for advice.

The Platys are a color variety that I've never seen. Bleeding Heart.
I liked them right away, I have bought several thick females. Some have already thrown. The fry are already 4 weeks old and no longer fit into the filter. But I will bring up a larger water because they are bigger and healthier since. I did a little salt added. Now I hope that the same color come back.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Read up about line breeding and selective breeding for livebearers. It is a science with many many notes being kept. That will get you the best chance for getting the same colors.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Bleeding Heart Platy's in the last few years have become more available from pet shops Though selective breeding it is possible to eliminate the comet/black markings.
The problem with pet shop stock is you never know if other strains of platy’s may have been mixed, The all red ones will no longer be any good for breeding back to the bleeding heart pattern this strain can also produce white females however it is always best to breed back to the females with colour.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll wait until my fry get color, then I say something. If necessary, I must then obtain for the Red Platy female backcross. Thank you.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

about 5 month ago I bought a group of young Bleeding Heart Platy's I have kept male and females separate until today I have picked out the ones to breed from hoping to get some good fry from them ,


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Not a good Photo of female although she does have some red colour. It will take many generations to fix a good strain. I think it will be worth The time and effort,


----------

